# hunt from a few days ago



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

here's a pic from "mallardpin" and I's last hunt a few days ago,, it's been off and on since that crazy cold freeze we got...I prob won't be posting on here for awhile, the mods seem to freak out over fun, even when you put a sarcasm disclaimer at the bottom of a post as a gesture of good fun!!! used to be you could have a laugh on here and on the old forum,, I wonder how far some old posts would have gone like the 1 eyed deer and so on back in the day with the current mods attitudes.. I know it's a thankless job and we should be grateful but I'm not liking what I am seeing. this whole society is becoming too dang sensitive with everything,, nothing personal mods, just differing opinions in fun and over the line.. so good luck on the rest of your seasons guys and be safe,, I'm sure I'll resurface sometime. later!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a hunt!!!

I thought that thread being locked was a bit odd??? I see both sides but it seems like it was all in fun. This one would get locked FOR SURE these days.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8145&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=golden


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Boy UTGOLF I think those pintails look a bit funny, probably from Kansas, tails too long for around here. The flash on your fudgeinator 3000 camera shows for sure that there is not enough snow in the pic to be a Utah kill. Those are mottled ducks on the end, and for sure we don't have those in Utah and the skid marks left in the snow are a dead give away that the whole event was staged at a local park and the ducks were drugged with ether soaked bread then lined out for the "glory" shot. Try again.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

jimbo your post wasn't in good humor one bit!!! I never saw a sarcastic wink face in your post and could not detect any sarcasm at all... please add a wink face or you're banned!!!  :wink: thanks for the pm by the way jimbo, I'm glad you got my humor :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You boys wouldn't be ganging up on old goob would ya?

I'll make you partners in crime a deal: if jimbo53 is not offended by that post I will unlock it and move it to the Humor section.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like a great shoot steve. thats all that really matters on here. the hunting!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> You boys wouldn't be ganging up on old goob would ya?
> 
> I'll make you partners in crime a deal: if jimbo53 is not offended by that post I will unlock it and move it to the Humor section.


 :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You gotta admit that post was very creative and funny as he*l.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can live with that!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > You boys wouldn't be ganging up on old goob would ya?
> ...


Is :wink: a "yes"?


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> jimbo53 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Yes i can take a joke


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, Let me say this: I hate to see a post start out slamming a guy, it's bad enough when it's incidental and or "in progress". 

I'm moving it to Humor to avoid members, that don't share the same fondness for levity as you and utagolf, jumping all over this thing in an unpleasant manner.





Geezus, there's a special place in heaven for guys like me.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

good hunt! Did I only see 12 there, did you guys limit and didnt have a wide enough lens on the camera? :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

we bagged 13, my camera phone sucks!


----------

